# Tim Burton



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Why is he considered such a good filmmaker?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Why is he considered such a good filmmaker?


Don't know. I enjoy his films but they all look the same to me. Sometimes I feel I'm watching the same movie with different actors.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Because he's unique.

I personally like some of Tim Burton's stuff. Some I don't. My favorite Tim Burton movie is Edward Scissorhands. Strange movie but I don't think a fairy tale has ever looked and sounded so good especially with Danny Elfman's fantastic score.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Because he's unique.
> 
> I personally like some of Tim Burton's stuff. Some I don't. My favorite Tim Burton movie is *Edward Scissorhand*s. Strange movie but I don't think a fairy tale has ever looked and sounded so good especially with Danny Elfman's fantastic score.


I agree. That was my first exposure to J.Depp, an actor I really admire. I haven't seen Burton's latest film, I really want to.

However, unique is not necessarily synonymous with great or even good.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Chris I think you hit on it, some of his films are great ie_Edward Scissorhands _ and the two _Batman_ films. But then there are other films like the upcoming _Alice in Wonderland_ and _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_ that just really don't appeal to me personally. It's as if he is trying too hand to make them zany, and for lack of a better word, weird.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jodyguercio said:


> Chris I think you hit on it, some of his films are great ie_Edward Scissorhands _ and the two _Batman_ films. But then there are other films like the upcoming _Alice in Wonderland_ and _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_ that just really don't appeal to me personally. It's as if he is trying too hand to make them zany, and for lack of a better word, weird.


Totally agree. Some of his movies are just plain "out there". However for some reason I did enjoy Planet of the Apes. Don't know why. Maybe it was dark nature of the film.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

jodyguercio said:


> Why is he considered such a good filmmaker?


Because people like his movies. Not all people, but enough to make his works successful and profitable.


----------



## ddockery (May 15, 2008)

I'm guesing it's because he does such a great job of setting the mood of the film.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Why is he considered such a good filmmaker?


I've asked that same question many times - no takers on any good answer that I've spoken with around here...

Those where he tries to deviate from reality are the toughest to enjoy IMHO.

No doubt he has his own "style"....just can't find anyone who cares for it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Those where he tries to deviate from reality are the toughest to enjoy IMHO.


I got into that argument with my kids. I have a lot easier time grasping Tim Burton's reality more than some of the fantasy stuff out there like Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. I fall asleep during those movies. Flying dragons and broomstick wars are just too much for me.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No doubt he has his own "style"....just can't find anyone who cares for it.


You're not likely to find them in the places you frequent.
It's a birds of a feather thing.

I don't care for hip-hop, and I consider the people who perform as neither talented nor musicians. Yet, they sell millions of records and do very well.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

One of my favorite Burton movies is BeetleJuice. Just a lot of fun.
It should also be noted that he either directed or produced three of the Batman movies.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Cholly said:


> One of my favorite Burton movies is BeetleJuice. Just a lot of fun.
> It should also be noted that he either directed or produced three of the Batman movies.


Really? I didn't realize that. Which one other than _Batman_ and _Batman Returns_?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Really? I didn't realize that. Which one other than _Batman_ and _Batman Returns_?


He was producer for _Batman Forever_.

I love _Mars Attacks_


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I got into that argument with my kids. I have a lot easier time grasping Tim Burton's reality more than some of the fantasy stuff out there like Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter. I fall asleep during those movies. Flying dragons and broomstick wars are just too much for me.


There's certainly alot of truth to all that....but making things overly-weird just to be "different" is a stretch over simple special effects.

Burton is to movies what Stephen King is to books.....someone who beats to a different drummer. People seem to either love 'em or don't care for them at all.


----------

